
Rapportive (YC S10) Has Been Acquired By LinkedIn - rahulvohra
http://blog.rapportive.com/rapportive-acquired-by-linkedin
======
jnovek
Rapporative is such a fundamental part of how I get work done that I often
forget that it isn't just part of GMail.

While I am really excited that these guys had an exit -- founders who make
really great products deserve to get paid -- I hope that this doesn't mean
that Rapporative will eventually be shut down or merged with LinkedIn in some
horrible way that removes it from my inbox. I'm not sure if I can keep people
straight without it.

~~~
villagefool
Care to share how you use Rapportive to get work done?

~~~
jnovek
When I go to startup events I frequently encounter people who know me that I
can't remember ever meeting. When that happens, if my wife is with me she will
discreetly remind me, "She's the technical founder of such-and-such." You see,
I'm terrible with both faces AND names.

Rapporative does the same thing, but in my inbox.

------
blackRust
Congratulations to Rahul, Martin, Sam and all the others. As expressed by
others I hope Rapportive continues independently in terms of account creation.

I really liked when Conrad from the support them explained an issue I had
regarding merged accounts by providing the following graph, I did mention that
I was a CS Major (hope the spacing lines up):

    
    
      email1@gmail.com (user, merged) <--.
       |                                         \
        `-> email2@anotherdomain.tld (user, merged) \
             |                                    |
              `-> email3@domainexample.tld (user, merged)
                   |
                    `-> email4@finaldomain.tld (user)
                         |
                         |`-> alias1@finaldomain.tld
                         |
                         |`-> alias2@finaldomain.tld
                         |
                          `-> alias3@finaldomain.tld

~~~
intellection
Smart tree design. Good character choices for branches.

First time I remember seeing that style. Now I wanna read more text-tree
graphing everywhere.

~~~
dools
man tree :)

------
shrikant
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3563828>

_edit_ : Admittedly, the tense of the headline was different.

------
keeptrying
This is probably the sweet spot exit that most entrepreneurs dream of ...

$1 million raised, 2 years of work and $15 million cash exit. The founders
have obviously done very well in this exit.

Great story. Great product. Well done!

~~~
joshu
\+ n years of lockup.

~~~
keeptrying
Its cash.

~~~
joshu
So what? You can have a cash payout that takes time.

------
lawrence
I find myself talking about Rapportive a lot as one of the better executed
examples of the contextual delivery of relevant content. Glad these pioneers
got rewarded for their work.

------
pspeter3
Will Rapportive to continue to operate separately or become a specifically
LinkedIn product?

~~~
rahulvohra
Not sure I understand what you mean by the difference?

~~~
geuis
Often acquisitions are done for talent more than product. Other times its
because the company being acquired fills out a need for the parent company
that they can't or don't want to fill internally. i.e. Why spend resources
developing a competing product internally when you can add another company
that does it better. So its a legitimate question that deserves an answer to
Rapportive customers.

------
diego
Welcome to LinkedIn guys! Looking forward to meeting in person.

~~~
rahulvohra
thanks Diego! looking forward to it, to put it mildly :)

~~~
lukejduncan
I double the welcome! Love the product and glad to have you as part of the
team

~~~
rahulvohra
Hello Luke, and thank you! Can't wait to be there :)

------
dtran
Congrats Rahul, Martin, Sam and team! Do your Rapportive profiles reflect this
news? ;)

------
markbao
Thank goodness it's going to continue to exist!

~~~
bostonvaulter2
But will it continue to be updated?

------
verelo
Congrats, this is a great tool which has often surprised me with the results
it comes up with.

I'm very envious of your success. Looking forward to running into you guys one
day, like you said, its a small world.

------
jedc
Congratulations, Rahul, Martin, and Sam! This is great news. :)

~~~
dawson
and Lee!

~~~
jedc
and Conrad, while we're at it. :)

------
bvi
Congrats Rahul, Martin! I've always been impressed by your quick responses to
any issues via email.

What are your next steps?

~~~
rahulvohra
Make you brilliant with people — as simple as ;)

------
davidedicillo
Congrats! It's a great product and Rahul is a really smart guy (as I'm sure
the rest of the team is)

------
benwerd
Very cool. Rapportive is a great product. Well done to the team for a well-
deserved acquisition.

------
RichardPrice
Rahul, Martin, Conrad, and others, Many Congrats! Rapportive is a really great
product.

------
mikeburrelljr
Great product! I happened to install it over the weekend, and am a believer.

------
prbuckley
Nice work guys! Congratulations.

------
csallen
Congrats guys!

